

Uranium Ore on Amazon - ash
http://www.amazon.com/Uranium-Ore/dp/B000796XXM/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1197370578&sr=8-13

======
gojomo
Customers who purchased this item also purchased:

* Centrifuges

* Aluminum Tubes

* The Complete Idiot's Guide to Nuclear Fission

